# Expat killed in Acapulco



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

Curious that no one mentioned the young expat killed in Acapulco Feb. 1. 
I never met him personally but we were Facebook friends, mainly because we were both members of a small Facebook group of expats in Acapulco.https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/02/04/an-american-crypto-anarchist-fled-country-he-was-just-killed-mexicos-murder-capital/?utm_term=.b860f2d6ada7


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Rammstein said:


> Curious that no one mentioned the young expat killed in Acapulco Feb. 1.
> I never met him personally but we were Facebook friends, mainly because we were both members of a small Facebook group of expats in Acapulco.https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/02/04/an-american-crypto-anarchist-fled-country-he-was-just-killed-mexicos-murder-capital/?utm_term=.b860f2d6ada7


I read a few articles about that situation at that time. From memory (so feel free to correct me) he and his girlfriend were fugitives from the US facing decades of prison time. Considered an anarchist. Into crypto currencies. Shot dead in his commune based grow-house. (How did I do ?)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Rammstein said:


> Curious that no one mentioned the young expat killed in Acapulco Feb. 1.
> I never met him personally but we were Facebook friends, mainly because we were both members of a small Facebook group of expats in Acapulco.https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/02/04/an-american-crypto-anarchist-fled-country-he-was-just-killed-mexicos-murder-capital/?utm_term=.b860f2d6ada7


From reading the article, it sounds to me that he was killed by narcos and naïveté.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

He was on the lam and opened his marijuana business in the cartel´s backyard...not a good idea..


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

citlali said:


> He was on the lam and opened his marijuana business in the cartel´s backyard...not a good idea..


Yes, a highly questionable bidness' decision that has a considerable negative impact on actuarial life tables.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

That is my opinion as well. The local cartels don't like competition.


----------



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

This is a very interesting topic. It seems as if people are always bringing up the fact that Canadians / Americans are killed frequently in Mexico with no real back story. It is as if Mexican's have nothing better to do and murdering people is part of their lifestyle.

I have been to Mexico numerous times, and not once have I felt threatened by those wonderful helpful people. I have driven across the country (beautiful), eaten at local restaurants (delicious) and enjoyed spending time with the locals. With that being said, every time I mention that I am going to mexico on vacation and am looking to call Mexico my home in the near future, people look at me as if I have two heads and that I am crazy for going.

Unfortunately, people always tend to want to make Mexico look bad and thrive on posting these articles :rant: People are murdered all around the word now a days, just look up the statistics between the U.S and Mexico - the numbers are not that far apart. If you are going to post these types of articles, people should tell the whole story and not make it sound as if Mexicans are just going out there murdering people for no reason.

As with any other country, including Canada / U.S. you have your less desired areas and people. According to your comments this person was looking for trouble and found it, this would of been his fate no matter what country he was in.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

andrea333 said:


> This is a very interesting topic. It seems as if people are always bringing up the fact that Canadians / Americans are killed frequently in Mexico with no real back story. It is as if Mexican's have nothing better to do and murdering people is part of their lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queeeeee? The OP and subsequent comments were about a specific murder! No one was generalizing about crime in Mexico. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Sounds like a drug execution to me. If you go to the middle of a drug cartel territory and make all the wrong moves, this is what happens. Just say no to drugs and stay out of the cartel's way, and you're fine.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Also calling a guy on the lam an expat after he was there a short time is also slightly misleading... Of course technically he was an expat..


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

citlali said:


> Also calling a guy on the lam an expat after he was there a short time is also slightly misleading... Of course technically he was an expat..


Life is misleading...


----------

